# My bridge babies...



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Here are a couple of my bridge babies from like 15 years ago.
Raegan my rottie, we lost her at 3 to Transitional Cell Carcinoma in her bladder. She was SUCH a sweetheart, loved attention, was schutzhund trained and loved to lean on you:









Then Brutus my Giant Schnauzer he died when he was 4 due to Osteosarcoma (and yes he was neutered young and fed a craptastic diet)


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Ages 3 and 4...that is so young :frown: is there a link between osteosarcoma and early neutering? I just talked to our vet yesterday and he was saying how 20+ years ago, his patients were living to 17-18 years or more. But nowadays 13-14 is the norm, sadly, and he has also noticed an increase in early cancers...


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I have heard that early neutering may affect cancer....not sure where I saw it. I lost my Rottie at 9 to bone cancer, he was neutered right at 6 months.

Your bridge babies are just gorgeous. I have a big soft spot in my heart for Rotties. Thanks for sharing! :smile:


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes there have been several studies on the Osteosarcoma. In rotties specifically there was a study and it made them 28% more likely to develop osteo (which is already really common in the breed) if they were spayed/neutered by age 1. I was feeding Science Diet back then and actually lost 6 dogs in one year due to cancer. They were all under 4 except for 1 and several were rare forms of cancer. It tore my heart out. They were too young to die. As I understand it Osteo is pretty common in Giant Schnauzers as well. 

Here's info on the study:
www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/longtermhealtheffectsofspayneuterindogs.pdf


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Sorry to hear


----------

